# SURVEY: Comic genres/settings? What is your favorite? Let me know!



## marirosa (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello forums, 

I'm working on anthro story/comic projects, but my goal is to create several different comic series that appeal to a large spectrum of personalities and tastes. I love variety, but everyone has favorites... Maybe you are more of a modern drama type? Maybe you like pirates? Ninjas and feudal japan? Science fiction and technology? Steampunk? Fantasy? Gangsters? Whatever you can come up with!
I'd rather not do a poll because there may be combination genres or settings that people do enjoy. Some people have more than one favorite.

Your answers may play a part in my future projects, but I will be gathering from various sources. 

Let me know what your favorite genres/settings are!

Your input is appreciated as long as it's relevant to the topic. 

Thank you!

I apologize if this post is in the wrong place. I'll redirect if needed.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 29, 2012)

Science fiction that isn't dark or near-future, and low fantasy in a non-earth setting (any cultural level from prehistoric up through clan scotland and regency).  Comedy, romance, adventure, erotica, with just a dash of melodrama and philosophy.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 29, 2012)

Simply put: action with romance. As a heterosexual, I'll read gay comics if it fits said definition. Add humor, and you got yourself a reader. 

Tl;dr: Action, romance, and humor. 
Setting: where & whenever fits it the best.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

Scifi with fleshed-out lore and anything lolsogrimdark.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 3, 2013)

Post apocalyptic or in the brink of it is a nice setting. 
Thrillers don't work as well in picture form imo, so scary stuff is kinda, eh, boring. Horror setting works if it's well executed.
And I guess what I mostly want from my comics is either action or humor. Preferably both


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Thrillers don't work as well in picture form imo, so scary stuff is kinda, eh, boring. Horror setting works if it's well executed.



It's difficult but indeed possible to invoke fear in people without the aid of sound. I mean obviously you couldn't do shit like jump scares, but those are always cheap and lazy devices anyway.

From what I've gathered, a minimalistic artstyle can actually be more terrifying than a realistic one. Of course, that's just my opinion. Minecraft scares the piss out of me mainly because it's so simple.


----------



## rosyrosY (Jan 4, 2013)

With the setting of great climax and storylines Romance and Action are the best.


----------



## stevegallacci (Feb 27, 2013)

Almost anything, setting-wise, if the writing is good and the art is interesting. Historical settings a plus, fantasy, especially pseudo-medieval/D&D-esque overdone turn-off.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 9, 2013)

*Feudal Japan had samurai, not ninja. </nerd note>

 I like action-adventure genres with diverse characters(diverse in looks, culture, body type, personality, and maybe even sexuality and gender as bonuses). If I had a favorite comic that I was absolutely in love with, it would probably fill this stuff up. I don't like futuristic stuff too much, though. Unless it practically goes full circle by being post-apocalyptic or something. 

I also got a weak spot for stories that involve the classical elements and dragons.
Shh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## angelamylover (Apr 10, 2013)

I enjoy Romance, Erotica and preferably Fantasy over Sci-Fi.  And, as for gender pairings for the Yiff, I have no qualms; since I find men just as sexy as females, shemales and Hermaphrodites!  Also, I am quite partial to bestiality (preferably Non-Furre and Feral pairings), and underage characters also strike my fancy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 11, 2013)

angelamylover said:


> and preferably Fantasy over Sci-Fi



Isn't sci-fi just a subcategory of fantasy?



> And, as for gender pairings for the Yiff, I have no qualms; since I find men just as sexy as females, shemales and Hermaphrodites!  Also, I am quite partial to bestiality (preferably Non-Furre and Feral pairings), and underage characters also strike my fancy.



Okay. This is the part where you stop talking and retain your last shred of dignity.

Get your shit together, man.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a fan of slice-of-life, romantic or platonic.


----------



## CanisTechnis (Apr 11, 2013)

Sci-Fi and humor for me. My current favorite is Freefall.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 12, 2013)

Fantasy. Hell, anything with magic in it.


----------



## Taleu (Apr 12, 2013)

I really like Sci-fi mixed in with a contemporary slice-of-life setting! Like FLCL!
Relating to the pop culture of the time!
They never leave their home town of Mabase in any of the episodes.


----------



## Machine (Apr 12, 2013)

Comics like Lackadaisy and Blacksad are examples of what I like. They're just so... badass.

Another comic I drool over is Johnny the Homicidal Maniac (drawn and written by OH EM GEEEE JHONEN VASQUEZ) because gratuitous violence, insanity, and lack-of-colorfulness was my thing since I was thirteen.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm talking more about movies here, but bear with me in this post.

I like fantasy and future settings that have less emphasis on magic and lasers respectively and I really do not like "save the world" clichÃ© shit stories. I like realistic/semirealistic stories that explore interesting themes and are about people and the things they do. Unusual people, but still people. 

Not Kawaii-San on his actiony quest to destroy the evil Nasty-Chan and save whatever wierdly-named realm it is that coincidentally resembles pre-industrial Japan with the help of Strong guy, Cute girl, Smart pensioner, and Funny creature. That's a fucking shitty fantasy "universe". It's done so many times.

Action is great, but ohgodplease be part of a story that's more believable and not on a pointlessly amped-up scale (though Warhammer 40,000 and Lord of the Rings I can give a pass). The operatic internationally famous stories are being copied and gaining fewer and fewer shits from people.

I'd rather have more stories like the Blade Runner movie. It takes advantage of its sci-fi setting to tell a special kind of detective noir story. Or if you want to get more fantastical and actiony, try Aliens. A total classic that has an extremely strong motherhood theme, uses all kinds of emotions, excellent examples of strong female characters, and even took a lot of inspiration from the Vietnam war believe it or not.

Themes themes themes. Those are what make a story really great. They can take extreme advantage of certain settings.

"A man against all odds" is a shitty fucking theme btw.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 12, 2013)

Taleu said:


> I really like Sci-fi mixed in with a contemporary slice-of-life setting! Like FLCL!
> Relating to the pop culture of the time!
> They never leave their home town of Mabase in any of the episodes.



What the hell's up with your username?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 13, 2013)

things that sell me to a comic

fun, interesting characters.
no "chosen one" main character
unpredictable story/plot
and if you can manage to make every page a cliff hanger you will have millions of people sitting on the edge of their seats going "f5f5f5f5f5"


----------



## Riho (Apr 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Post apocalyptic or in the brink of it is a nice setting.
> Thrillers don't work as well in picture form imo, so scary stuff is kinda, eh, boring. Horror setting works if it's well executed.
> And I guess what I mostly want from my comics is either action or humor. Preferably both


Simply this.
However, my favorite comic of all time contained the darkest humor I have ever seen. At first, it was merely a gay yiff comic, with no dialog, so I was hooked. 
BUT THEN, it all was finished, set up for the "Funny" punch line you always see at the end of the comic, but instead, there was an atomic bomb set off in the distance, and the last frame is a tear in the eye of the doomed protagonist. 
Goddamn, I wasn't sure if I was laughing or crying to that one.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 23, 2013)

Ninja cat vs Ninja dog is good one to start with! They live in a same house but the owner of them loves cat more than dog. Then dog decides to assasinate cat!!!! To be continued.......


----------



## Khaki (Jul 10, 2013)

War


----------

